# Homemade Healing Stick



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Don't know how to post pictures, but I emailed them to somebody that does. Maybe they can add them. Below is my attemp to explain how to make a homemade heeling stick.

Buy a driveway marker (white with a red reflector at the top), PVC 1/4" tubing, rubber splicing tape (used to form the grip and tip) and liquid rubber dip used for tool grips.

I found the driveway markers near the mail boxes in Lowe's, PVC tubing in the plumbing section (It is a clear flexible tubing with thread weaved into it.) The rubber grip dip was with the spray paint section. It is basically a black liquid rubber dip used for grips on tools. It had a picture of a pair of pliers on it with a yellow grip dip on them and the electrical splicing tape in the electrical section.


What I did was cut the tubing and driveway marker to my desired length. The marker pole barely fits inside of the tubing.
Use a air compressor in the open end of the tubing to assist you in pushing the pole into the tubing (it blows it up little like a balloon action).
Once it is in flush on both sides, cover the tip with the splicing tape (It's a rubber nonadhesive black tape that sticks to itself) and one wrap around the outside.
Do the same to the grip side and use the splicing tape to form you grip however think you want it minus a little bit. Wrap the grip like a baseball bat grip and overlap to get the form you want.
Dip the tip into the rubber grip dip and let it dry hanging up from one end. ( I used a coat hanger and some string) Don't lay it on its side. It will drip so put something under it to catch the drips. You may want to dip it 2 or 3 times to get the coverage thick enough.
Dip the grip into the rubber grip dip and let it dry hanging up from one end. You may want to dip it 2 or 3 times to get the coverage thick enough.
A tip for the rubber dip is to make a container that is thin and longer than the can it comes in. (I would use a piece of PVC and some stoppers) This will allow you to dip a longer grip for the healing stick. It will also allow you to seal the rubber dip air tight and last longer. The can it comes in does not reseal very well. It is like a short tennis ball can.
I have yet to break one in two years, granted I don't hammer away at my dogs with it either. They are a little heavier than the store bought ones, but I like them better. Let me know if you have any questions.

I think I made 5 or 6 for around $25.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

A friend of mine showed me how to make them too, about 14 yrs ago. They did work good- now I just buy the hog bats for about 6.00 and they work good- theyre leather with a leather tab on bottom ,good for swatting. Fit in back pocket good.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

is this like a magic wand? or a heeling stick? 

just being a smart a$$, sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Yup, a magic wand! All I have to do with it in the house,is just quietly pick it up when someone in the house is misbehaving,I. pick itup and show it to them . They settle fast!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

savage25xtreme said:


> is this like a magic wand? or a heeling stick?
> 
> just being a smart a$$, sounds like a great idea.


Both. A little wave of the wand and dogs and my wife both act right.


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

Heeling stick
June Atkinson (Holway goldens)


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Is that a bag of tennis balls??? :shock:

Take that down ... we don't need that!!!  ;-)

JS


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

HahahahahHAHAHAHahahahHAHAHAHHAHAHAhaa

The tennis balls are in the visible pouch- tshe keeps the squeaky toys inside so as not to overheat the fluffies.

Suspicions confirmed regards

Bubba


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

Why go to all that trouble when you can get a horse whip at a outdoors store for $5.00? Just wondering. i lose too many heeling sticks to pay a lot on money  or the trouble.


Lee Nelson
443-786-8977


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

JS said:


> Is that a bag of tennis balls??? :shock:
> 
> Take that down ... we don't need that!!!  ;-)
> 
> JS


You know how it is with those fluffy dogs ;-)

Just so you know, June Atkinson was the breeder of "Holway Barty"
(no such thing as a good Golden without Barty blood in it) ;-)


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

My fluffy has never seen a tennis ball !! He thinks he is a black dog.

Lee Nelson

Firemarks Prayer of Jabez***


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I guess some folks have the time to make heeling sticks but even before my involvement with Dogs Afield, I always thought they had the best heeling sticks on the market. Easy to use, just the right resistance, fits in your back pocket & a bargain price. Here's my favorite (I prefer the red one):

http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R001-083


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Granted they don't fit in your pocket too well but you simply can't beat a $1 wiffle bat from the dollar store. And that price includes a ball, too! Not to mention the cool colors they come in; I have a purple one and a lime green one. My best heeling stick is a jockey bat though; can't even remember where I got it but I have a ton of horse stuff. This one's just the right flex and has a popper on the end and does fit in my pocket.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Coming from a horse background, I also prefer the longer riding crop to a heeling stick, especially after my dog jumped back into heel after starting to break and I ended up hitting her in the head, just above her eye (aiming at her butt, she's fast going backwards). If it had been a heeling stick, I would have damaged her eye. Scared both of us.

Dawn


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

"I have yet to break one in two years, granted I don't hammer away at my dogs with it either. They are a little heavier than the store bought ones, but I like them better. Let me know if you have any questions.

I think I made 5 or 6 for around $25." 


Thanks for the cool idea, Bubba. Not all of us care for the healing sticks from Dogs Afield, either.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

If you guys are still using heeling sticks ya gots some learnin to do.


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Breck said:


> If you guys are still using heeling sticks ya gots some learnin to do.


Some of us dumb ******** just haven't got the book smarts that y'all fellers from up yonder do I reckon...... please do tell.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

JS said:


> Is that a bag of tennis balls??? :shock:
> 
> Take that down ... we don't need that!!!  ;-)
> 
> JS


I'm sure it had nothing to do with the dogs. Probably going for a couple volleys at the club afterwards, and didn't want to leave the balls in the car. They lose their bounce in the heat, ya know. ;-)


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> I guess some folks have the time to make heeling sticks but even before my involvement with Dogs Afield, I always thought they had the best heeling sticks on the market. Easy to use, just the right resistance, fits in your back pocket & a bargain price. Here's my favorite (I prefer the red one):
> 
> http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R001-083


My wife bought one of these and loves it. We are done with Avery and the tips coming off after a month.


----------



## rjambar (Nov 27, 2010)

bjoiner said:


> Don't know how to post pictures, but I emailed them to somebody that does. Maybe they can add them. Below is my attemp to explain how to make a homemade heeling stick.


here is the pic that bjoiner sent me of the homemade heeling stick


----------



## jedisme (Feb 15, 2010)

Tractor Supply on Black Friday I picked up 2 horse whips for around 10.00$ out the door. I also grabbed a 2 ton come-along for 20.00$ (just bragging about the come-along sry ).


----------



## rjambar (Nov 27, 2010)

sorry I couldn't figure out how to make it bigger


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Breck said:


> If you guys are still using heeling sticks ya gots some learnin to do.


..I think everyone is off course here..The thread topic is Healing Stick..







......err,..I mean, _ Homemade Healing Stick_ ;-)...


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> I also grabbed a 2 ton come-along for 20.00$


Is that how you teach your dog to come?


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Just for the unknowing ... June Atkinson has being doing this stuff for fifty years and her dogs are still winning titles and silver pots. Holway kennels have made up twenty FTCHs including the winner of the IGL. 

For those who cannot quite match such a distinguished record, perhaps you might consider using tennis balls in your training too, it's obviously where you are going wrong. 

Eug


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice job....thanks!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

fnsret said:


> Why go to all that trouble when you can get a horse whip at a outdoors store for $5.00? Just wondering. i lose too many heeling sticks to pay a lot on money  or the trouble.
> 
> 
> Lee Nelson
> 443-786-8977


 
2 reasons. I like to mess around and make things. I like the way the work a lot better.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

They can be made with an old golf club shaft w/ the grip handle, some properly sized nylon rope and some of that red stuff that you dip your pliers handles in.......

john


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

FinnLandR said:


> Stupid Newbie Question Alert!!!
> 
> How long should a heeling stick be? I've seen some of the riding crops at TSC (leather tab on the end); are they the correct length? Is there a correct length?


..Sometimes 20-30ft. long..
Never really noticed any differences from one to another now that you mention it.. I assumed they come in a standard length..3- 3 1/2 ft.
You've heard the old addage..A HEELING Stick is just an extension of your arm..


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Only when needed..........

*RK*


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

FinnLandR said:


> Stupid Newbie Question Alert!!!
> 
> How long should a heeling stick be? I've seen some of the riding crops at TSC (leather tab on the end); are they the correct length? Is there a correct length?


When you hold the handle in your hand pointing down, the end should be right around your ankle. So lengths will vary between people. Generally between 28 and 32 inches.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

if your wife plays golf and knocks the head off her driver, you can use the graphite shaft as a nice heeling stick. Good handle and right length :razz:


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Breck said:


> If you guys are still using heeling sticks ya gots some learnin to do.


I'm still waiting to be educated... I still use one...


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Mike Tome said:


> I'm still waiting to be educated... I still use one...


Me too. Excellent tool, and one that too few use with regularity.

Evan


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Man.That is funny stuff !!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Swampbilly said:


> ..
> You've heard the old addage..A HEELING Stick is just an extension of your arm..


 
Wow!!! I typed an "addage"????  
in my best Elvis voice "Thank You, thank you very much"
I been typin' for years that all it does is make one of my arms 3 feet longer. and you use it to love and praise as often as you thump with it.



.


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Do y'all think Breck joking with his heeling sticks are outdated comment?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

ps-
here is a vid I shot a year ago
it shows my "Stick Wise" dog
click - http://s135.photobucket.com/albums/q160/KenBora/?action=view&current=HPIM3802.mp4



.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Dogtrainer4God said:


> When you hold the handle in your hand pointing down, the end should be right around your ankle. So lengths will vary between people. Generally between 28 and 32 inches.


It’s more situational for me Abby.
I use the standard dogs afield at line.
The longer “buggy whip” style on the coffee table
And the days end “Shorty” on the dash of the truck.





.


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> ps-
> here is a vid I shot a year ago
> it shows my "Stick Wise" dog
> click - http://s135.photobucket.com/albums/q160/KenBora/?action=view&current=HPIM3802.mp4
> ...


That's funny Ken. You must have been beating on that dog for hours a day to get that sort of reaction. Now that's good training!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

I too am from the horse world. I have dressage whips, designed to be able to reach the horses side without removing your hand from the rein. I have two, one was broken at the tip, I liked that one because is was stiffer, less likely to inflict an unintended sting. It has gone missing darn husband used it and did not put it back. Now he is using my good dressage whip, has a little whip tassel on the end. He better not lose it. 

I like the length of the dressage whips. They are also comfortable in my hand since I have used them for years in horses.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Maxs Mom said:


> I like the length of the *dressage whips*. They are also comfortable in my hand since I have used them for years in horses.


Dressage whips are often the base for the heeling sticks I make. I believe you can make a better heeling stick than you can buy for a couple important reasons.

You can cut them to a length that custom fits you; about 2" from the ground when you're holding it at your side with your hand in the most comfortable spot on the grip. (I pick the whips with a tapered golf club-type grip)
You can also choose how much or how little flexibility your stick will have.
Most pre-made heeling sticks are too 'whippy'.

Evan


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

its funny every heeling stick I have ever owned was purchased at a saddle or tack shop, and a Delmar Smith wonder lead is identical to a calf roper's piggin string (Smith Bros Roping Denton TX )


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I like to make lots of my own stuff too, but I can't justify all that. I just get a buggy whip from the feed store, trim it down and dip the end in liquid rubber. Takes about 5 minutes to make.

Mine is stiffer than one you get from DA or GDS, but I prefer a stiffer stick.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

A whiffle bat will do just as well probably at half the price and you can still use the ball and bat to play with the kids.;-)


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

KNorman said:


> I like to make lots of my own stuff too, but I can't justify all that. I just get a buggy whip from the feed store, trim it down and dip the end in liquid rubber. Takes about 5 minutes to make.
> 
> Mine is stiffer than one you get from DA or GDS, but I prefer a stiffer stick.


Pretty much the same thing I do. I use them and/or dressage whips the same way, but I wrap them snugly in black electrical tap before dipping the tip. That keeps the fiberglass shaft from splintering and wearing out prematurely.

Evan


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I peel back the nylon sleeve and trim the fiberglass with a hacksaw, then melt the sleeve end. Then, I wrap the tip in black electrical tape before dipping. I dip it a few times over the course of the day and hang it over newspaper. 

While it's drying, I get to choring around the house


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you for the healing stick plan. Made mine yesterday and it looks fantastic. Now all I have to do is try it out and see how it works.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Granddaddy said:


> I guess some folks have the time to make heeling sticks but even before my involvement with Dogs Afield, I always thought they had the best heeling sticks on the market. Easy to use, just the right resistance, fits in your back pocket & a bargain price. Here's my favorite (I prefer the red one):
> 
> http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R001-083


Dave, I'm with you on that. But we go with the lavender. One must color coordinate with Goldens and fluffy has a lavender color.


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

I misplaced my heeling stick the other day and just used my tennis ball chucker... I used the round side. That works doggone great! Flexible and you don't miss because of the shape. Who would have thunk... Perfect length. It actually worked better then the heeling stick.


----------



## JasonJ (Oct 24, 2013)

I build mine identical, minus the tape grip. I purchase golf club grips from the sporting goods store. They run around $5 for a pack of 3 grips. I spray the inside of the grip heavily with expanding foam, then slide it over the end of the stick.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

I need one of them "healing sticks." Think of the vet bills I'll save!


----------

